# Bakuhaku hacked?



## alex_kl5 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hey uh..... either Bakuhaku's gone off the deep end, or their FA page got hacked:









						Userpage of Bakuhaku -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 28, 2020)

alex_kl5 said:


> Hey uh..... either Bakuhaku's gone off the deep end, or their FA page got hacked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It literally says "Hacked by Isidor"


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 29, 2020)

who is isidor?

why is he in denial?

and what's the stupidly obvious google search results images about?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 29, 2020)

what the


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 29, 2020)

Who is this person and what is their relevance?


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks, Alex.


----------



## Bakuhaku (Nov 30, 2020)

yeah, that happened.
My account has now been suspended and the jackass has taken to twitter to share videos of my entire gallery getting deleted and to tell me to 'get fucked'
Unsure if there's anything more I can do than send an appeal to FA, which I already did. Just kinda waiting on a response. I hear this has happened to other people, and I've seen more than one Deviantart account with the exact same profile pic and bullshit getting posted. Seems like they've moved from DA to FA, so it may be a good idea for anyone and everyone to change their passwords. It's not much, but it's all I know of that can be done, really.


----------



## omegatigerwoods (Nov 30, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> who is isidor?
> 
> why is he in denial?
> 
> and what's the stupidly obvious google search results images about?


Danail, not denial. Isidor is one of the lead hackers in the hacking group known as "The Lawmen of Danail". He has hacked several deviantart accounts and a few furaffinity accounts. That's all I can tell you


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 30, 2020)

omegatigerwoods said:


> Danail, not denial. Isidor is one of the lead hackers in the hacking group known as "The Lawmen of Danail". He has hacked several deviantart accounts and a few furaffinity accounts. That's all I can tell you


sounds like a 14 year old that thinks they themselves are deep


----------



## omegatigerwoods (Dec 1, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> sounds like a 14 year old that thinks they themselves are deep


wow such an original thing to say!!
that's literally who isidor is. a guy that along with 6 other people in this group, use _________ to find the logins to deviantart and fa accounts smh its not that complicated you fucking moron


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 1, 2020)

omegatigerwoods said:


> wow such an original thing to say!!
> that's literally who isidor is. a guy that along with 6 other people in this group, use _________ to find the logins to deviantart and fa accounts smh its not that complicated you fucking moron


i wasn't discussing the methods they used at all.
i was refering to the stupid pictures they posted and the identity they gave themselves.


----------



## omegatigerwoods (Dec 1, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i wasn't discussing the methods they used at all.
> i was refering to the stupid pictures they posted and the identity they gave themselves.


their identities they gave themselves? what do you mean by that


----------



## omegatigerwoods (Dec 1, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i wasn't discussing the methods they used at all.
> i was refering to the stupid pictures they posted and the identity they gave themselves.


also im guessing they post images like that becuase they want people to get mad and start drama so they can continue the recognition cycle


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 1, 2020)

just saying they're pathetic.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 1, 2020)

If you are going to hack and want to brag about it at least claim bug bounties. Geeze. Drama queen hackers are the worst.


----------

